# cast chicken fryer pan with lid



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

$20 nice pan. Can't buy it in any store, I live in central wi will ship at your expense, if your near me I can help with getting it to you.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

PMing you.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I sent you a pm too....did you sell it? I sure do want that pan!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

can you post a pic of the lid?


----------

